# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  [مهم]سریال گزینش پیام نور و غیرانتفاعی

## Mahdi.k.h

*سلام به تمام دوستان 
خیلی وقته تایپک نزدم اما یه موضوعی هست که باید حتما براش تایپک میزدم که مورد توجه قرار بگیره
خیلی از دوستان کنکوری،با قدرت شروع میکنند و خیلی ها با اهداف بسیار بزرگی تصمیم به شرکت در آزمون سراسری میگیرند
اما واقیت اینه انسان یه موجودیه که دائما در معرض خطراتی قرار داره که اکثرا هم اصلا احتمال وقوعشونو خیلی بعید میدونه
اما ممکنه یه سری اتفاقاتی بیوفته که(زبانم لال)باعث بشه ورق کلا برگرده
ممکنه بگید خب اگه خدای ناکرده اتفاقی بیوفته برای کنکورم(غیرمنتظره)میمونم برای سال آینده
خب این خیلی تفکر عالی ای هست 
اما باز هم به دلایلی که گفتم ممکنه باز هم مشکلاتی پیش بیاد که اصلا نتونه به موندن برای کنکور بعدی فکر کنه
پس بهتره شما با هر هدف و آرزویی که دارید و با تمام قدرت براش زحمت میکشید،برای اینکه دستتون توی پوست گردو نمونه،یه کارت گزینش رشته های پیام نور و غیر انتفاعی رو بخرید که خیالتون راحت باشه
اگه ثبت نام نکردید هنوز که خیلی راحت میتونید از صفحه خرید کارت اعتباری،در کنار خرید کارت شرکت در آزمون سراسری،یدونه کارت گزینش پیام نور و غیرانتفاعی هم بخرید
اما اگه ثبت نام کردید ولی گزینش پیام نور و غیر انتفاعیو تیک نزدید میتونید از این صفحه:
http://register2.sanjesh.org/RegSarasari9511/Login/EditLogin.aspx
برای ویرایش اطلاعات اقدام کنین و قبل ویرایش یه کارت گزینش پیام نور و غیرانتفاعی از توی خرید کارت اعتباری سایت سنجش  بخرید و سپس وارد ویرایش بشید از صفحه ای که لینکشو گذاشتم و سریالو وارد کنین تو صفحه(اول تیک بزنین پیام نور و غیرانتفاعیو سپس توی کادری که باز میشه سریالو وارد کنین)
دوستان فقط بخاطر اینکه حس میکنم شما هم بعنوان برادرا و خواهرای دیگه من هستید این موضوعو بیان کردم
وگرنه زحمت این همه تایپو به جون نمیخریدم(منت نیست این فقط واسه رفع سوتفاهمه)
#موفق_باشید*

----------


## Mahdi.k.h

*به هرکسی که دوستش دارین خبر بدین یا همینجا تگش کنین...*

----------


## Mahdi.k.h

*خیلی معذرت میخوام آپ میکنم
فقط بخاطر اهمیت موضوع
up*

----------


## azem

...

----------


## sajad564

> مثلن  چ اتفاقی می خواد بیفته ک ادم مجبور بشه بره دانشگاه تو رشته ای ک دوس نداره
> مگه دانشگاه چ خبره؟


دانشگاه هیچ خبری نیست...ولی پشت کنکور موندنو شنیدن حرفای بقیه چی؟؟اینجاس که میفهمی اگه دانشگاه نری خبرای زیادی در انتظارته

----------


## Petrichor

*پسرایی که برای سال دوم کنکور میخوان بدن حتما حتما این تیک رو بزنین که اگه خدا نکرده مجبور شدین بمونین پشت کنکور باید توی این مدل دانشگاها ثبت نام کنین تا بتونین سربازی رو بپیچونین*

----------


## azem

..

----------

